# Cooler Master Haf 932



## freakshow (Dec 19, 2009)

ok to all the people that own COOLER MASTER HAF case tell me what u think of it.  i just order one from the egg for $119


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2009)

i love it replaced the 230mm fans with LOTS of red led 120mm coolermaster fans rated at 20db 90cfm and couldnt be happier

cable management is a breeze you dont even have to try at all

easily fits the biggest baddest hardware u can get 

welcome to the Haf club

i can describe anything u need in better detail just ask


----------



## freakshow (Dec 19, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i love it replaced the 230mm fans with LOTS of red led 120mm coolermaster fans rated at 20db 90cfm and couldnt be happier
> 
> cable management is a breeze you dont even have to try at all
> 
> ...




Well i was thinking about doing a window mod,  cause i really dont like the window style on the side panel.  any suggestions?


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 19, 2009)

freakshow said:


> Well i was thinking about doing a window mod,  cause i really dont like the window style on the side panel.  any suggestions?



I think this post says/shows it all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2009)

someone here on TPU did a full window mod it came out badass but if your going to do that id suggest painting the inside black


----------



## freakshow (Dec 19, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> someone here on TPU did a full window mod it came out badass but if your going to do that id suggest painting the inside black



lol was already going to paint the inside black lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2009)

well then search around the post your rig forum or w/e theres alot of haf mods there and a few awesome window mods


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 19, 2009)

I once built a computer for a customer using a HAF 922. It's not the 932, but it was still pretty great. Comparing it to Antec cases, it was a lot easier to setup and the alignment was better, but overall Antec cases were sturdier and seemed to have better airflow. 

Overall I love the case, and I'm sure the 932 is even better. You certainly can't go wrong with it!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here ya go! enjoy!
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107535


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2009)

ive worked with the antec 300 and 900 and niether case comes close to the haf 922 or 932 sadly in terms of cooling or sturdyness there good cases but they dont compare to the 2 haf cases and the Haf tends to offer more then the antec camp and it dosent matter because he already bought the Haf 932 and its on its way
and thanks brandon that was the mod i was talking about


----------



## Kursah (Dec 19, 2009)

Love mine, though I would opt more for the mid-tower sized 922 than the 932 these days. Don't get me wrong, the case is sweet, quiet operation, good airflow, kickass and uber easy cable management, plenty of room, easy to tear into, but just so damn large when I didn't necessarily need all of that space...but all the stuff in my rig sure made an antec 900 cramped...though those antec are skinnier cases compared to these Cooler Master cases. That's another thing I do appreciate is the extra width they provide on the side panels and overall dimensions. I'll probably have the 932 for a long, long time unless I decide to sell it for a 922 or similar, but at this point I have 0 complaints with it. Amazing case.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2009)

Best case I've ever worked with and I've been modding for over a decade.

If you are considering a serious watercooling setup, I can't think of any better.   There aren't many cases out there that will comfortably fit a 3x120mm rad on the *inside*.

Pros:  It's big, easy to work with and very user freindly... superb cable management, serious airflow and quiet.
Cons: It's big.  Should be black on the inside.

I wasn't crazy about the window either, but I'm leaving it alone.  It grew on me.


----------



## freakshow (Dec 19, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Best case I've ever worked with and I've been modding for over a decade.
> 
> If you are considering a serious watercooling setup, I can't think of any better.   There aren't many cases out there that will comfortably fit a 3x120mm rad on the *inside*.
> 
> ...





yea i kind of like this idea.....i got this off VR-Zone


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

looks nice  go for it


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2009)

freakshow said:


> yea i kind of like this idea.....i got this off VR-Zone
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31523&stc=1&d=1261264362



That does look great.   To bad the loss of the side fan - that puppy shoots outside air right to the most important components.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

theres an easy way around it i considered it myself stretch the window down further but leave enough room at the bottom of the case for 3 120mm fans to stretch across the bottom and since heatrises the air goes in and will get sucked into the gpus etc so its still win win granted nothing beats mounting 4 120mm 90cfm fans on the side of your case and 3 more on top + the 140mm in back and the 230mm up front


----------



## PuB_Evo (Dec 20, 2009)

freakshow said:


> yea i kind of like this idea.....i got this off VR-Zone
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31523&stc=1&d=1261264362




Sweet! Guess you replaced the side window w/ a new piece ready made or self mod?


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 20, 2009)

Why are you asking for opinions on something AFTER you bought it? 

Plenty of HAF owners love em.  Have fun.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> theres an easy way around it i considered it myself stretch the window down further but leave enough room at the bottom of the case for 3 120mm fans to stretch across the bottom and since heatrises the air goes in and will get sucked into the gpus etc so its still win win granted nothing beats mounting 4 120mm 90cfm fans on the side of your case and 3 more on top + the 140mm in back and the 230mm up front



IMO, the huge side fan blowing directly at the chipset, CPU and video card is optimal - lots of dynamic fresh air right where you need it most.

I don't think you'd lose either way, though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

well i replaced the 230mm with 4 120mms in a square patern went from 75cfm spread across everything to over 360cfm spread on all items in the case with 230mm pulling air in over the hdds the 140 in back exhausts air and 2 120mm 90cfms up top suck air out while 1 on top sucks air down in aimed toward the hdd bay / 5.25inch bays

525cfm overall intake 300cfm exhaust over all

not counting the cpu fan as its only purpose is to squeeze air through the heatsink anyway there were 2 fans but the rubber band holding one on snapped it slid down a few inches caught the heatsink and broke a blade so i need to replace that eventually


----------



## freakshow (Dec 20, 2009)

i think im leaning towards this look actually i reallly like this look oh the side window

got it from overclocker.net...so i might steal his idea lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

looks damn nice altho id use red fans or change out the red fans to matching green


----------



## freakshow (Dec 20, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> looks damn nice altho id use red fans or change out the red fans to matching green



im not going with that colors.......i think im going to be using white and black for painting


----------



## freakshow (Dec 20, 2009)

PuB_Evo said:


> Sweet! Guess you replaced the side window w/ a new piece ready made or self mod?



that isnt mine lol just borrowed the pic for VR-zone.....mines still coming in the mail


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a new choice  something different cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## SnoopKatt (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm not crazy about case mods, but that biohazard one is pretty damn cool. Post pics if you mod it like that!


----------



## freakshow (Dec 21, 2009)

SnoopKatt said:


> I'm not crazy about case mods, but that biohazard one is pretty damn cool. Post pics if you mod it like that!



im not going to do that particular mod just like the side panel window mod lol


----------



## freakshow (Dec 21, 2009)

sumthing like this but with out the punisher skull







photo taken from VR-Zone
http://forums.vr-zone.com/case-modding/334815-cm-haf-932-owners-show-your-case-3.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2009)

i like the skull dont like the color scheme its to flat nothing really intresting was done


----------



## freakshow (Dec 24, 2009)

well i got my HAF today going to start to dismantling it.....kind of wished i have a camera


----------

